# Macbook Pro slowing down ENTIRE network



## Wozniakboy (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry for starting a new thread, this one is over a year old: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f65...hen-connected-to-wireless-network-373185.html
wasn't sure if anyone would respond to it. It also did not solve the problem.

The problem is exactly the same; however, we have a unique network here. Involves a couple routers, etc. etc. Everything's hooked up right--gone over it with IT pros a FEW times to make sure. Everything works great on the network, LAN & WAN all-around...until the Macbook Pro gets hooked in. The person using it only goes wireless, yet when he does login--net speeds slow from upwards of 20mbps down to less than 1.. He has no problems whatsoever on the Macbook--never notices any draw..but everyone else on the network is pretty much hammering fists within a few seconds. I grew up with the Apple //'s & Woz version Mac, as a teen in the early '80s, but unfortunately that's the last experience with Apple I've had...and I have no clue when dealing with the Macbook. 

I followed the instructions you gave, sinclair, but could not locate anywhere in any of the tabs to adjust the connection speed. If you could take the time, I'd REALLY appreciate it, could you make somewhat of a "dummy"-guide to adjusting this speed setting in Airport? We had found the Network System Preferences, but could not locate the speed setting anywhere. :4-dontkno

Thanks for the help -- I sure hope this solves the issue, we have a lot of online poker players here...lol!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you for starting your own thread and posting a link to the old thread, that is exactly the way we like it done here. First things first, what version of OS X are you running, what model Macbook (CPU, RAM), and network hardware and configuration. Also, could you try to get this person on a wired connection and see how thing perform? This'll help to see if it's a network issue in general with the Mac, or just a wireless one. Make sure they try it with the wireless card on and off.


----------



## Wozniakboy (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry took so long, thanks for replying! The issue still exists, and it's only when the Mac is online. He's rarely around, so finding out all the info is going to be tough. And having him hook into the router probably won't happen.. Anyways, if you've any general ideas, I'd like to hear them!! Like I said above, I was able to find the Network Preferences, but didn't see anywhere how to adjust the connection speed (g or n). It just doesn't make any sense to me -- then again, I haven't messed around with an Apple since my old original Wozniak edition Mac & Apple //e. Thanks again for any suggestions/advice. I know this network only comes to a 1mpbs crawl when he goes online with that Macbook. And I know it's a newer Macbook Pro. I'll try to get more info when possible & post. Thanks again!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There isn't a way to change what speed the Mac connects at on the wireless that I know of, not like you can change the speed of the ethernet port. You can change the speed the router runs at. Have you looked into maybe changing the speed of the router?


----------



## Casualcamper (Dec 12, 2010)

I've got a similar problem. In our home we've got a cable modem to a Linksys N router. Wireless connections to our Xbox, my wife's Macbook and iPad, my son's gaming machine, my mother in law's Powerbook, all connect just fine, often all at once, with great connections. BUT, when I log on my MacBook Pro (2007 model as below), the network slows down for everyone. My son noticed this while playing WOW. I turned my airport off and his latency went back to normal levels. My MBP Firewall is turned off. Any ideas?



Model Name:	MacBook Pro
Model Identifier:	MacBookPro2,2
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.33 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	4 MB
Memory:	3 GB
Bus Speed:	667 MHz


----------

